# Kitty litter



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey can someone give me a amazon link to a good kitty litter to use in hunidor. I'm trying to get moisture out of humidor and I'm not sure which kl is good. I would appreciate it if someone who uses kl could point me in the right direction thanks a lot !!


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

Lots of guys swear by Exquisicat, but I couldn't ever seem to track it down. Walmart has something called "Mimi Litter" for about $5 a bag (you can find it on Amazon for 4 times the price here:Mimi Litter
It's super cheap and basically just smaller, more broken down crystals (probably leftovers from the same operation in China that makes Exquisicat)

The trouble is that most cat litters are scented, or a mix of bentonite clay and crystals. You absolutely do not want that. You want 100% unscented silica crystals. I used Mimi Litter for a long time until my OCD forced me to spring for some 65% Heartfelt beads.

Good luck!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

I found Exquisicat at PetSmart. Check online for store availability. Make sure to get unscented and not the micro crystals!

Link: https://www.petsmart.com/cat/litter... - Hardgoods | Cat - Supplies &utm_medium=cpc


----------



## Rezz (May 23, 2017)

If you have a Wal-Mart nearby, I can vouch for Mimi. It's good stuff, and dirt cheap. I've used about 10% of a bag for 2 humidors and a tupperdor.

If you want to buy it online, Here's a link for you.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

There tends to be a lot of dust in the bags (opposed to heartfelt for example). If you are putting it in a mesh bag, use caution. Make sure you put in some sort of container


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Got it thanks a lot guys !!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I picked up mine at Petsmart. It was a little bit more there but still cheaper than HF beads and I have a ton left. Send me your address and I'll send you some. I have some that is already "trained" around 65% or I could send you some out of the bag that may be a little dryer. That may be best for your needs.


----------



## bondgirl53 (Apr 25, 2017)

Man oh man I could use some humidity! I can barely get the humidor to stay where I want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

bondgirl53 said:


> Man oh man I could use some humidity! I can barely get the humidor to stay where I want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That cabinet humidor of yours is a struggle? Is the struggle keeping the humidity high or low? Have you tried KL? Do you have room for any?  I would have thought you'd have a powered humidifier. 
If you don't have a powered humidifier, and you have room, try some KL. It works better than you might think.


----------



## bondgirl53 (Apr 25, 2017)

scott1256ca said:


> That cabinet humidor of yours is a struggle? Is the struggle keeping the humidity high or low? Have you tried KL? Do you have room for any?  I would have thought you'd have a powered humidifier.
> If you don't have a powered humidifier, and you have room, try some KL. It works better than you might think.


Lol! I was mostly joking. CO is so insanely dry all of the time but yes it's powered. It does struggle a bit in the winter but gets the job done. When I come home from being gone over the weekend or something and my son is home alone I can always tell he bogarted one because it is going up back to where I want it from him standing in front of the door like he does when he rummages through my damn fridge. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter991 (Feb 8, 2017)

sorry guys, newby here but what are you using KL for?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

hunter991 said:


> sorry guys, newby here but what are you using KL for?


It's a media used to control rh as a substitute to hf beads.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter991 (Feb 8, 2017)

so another dumb question, but it would seem that if RH is too high it could be used to dry it out. Not to humidify. That goes against what KL does in the litter box.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you spritz it with a little dw , it'll hold the moisture. It takes a little trial and error at first. Start with just a few sprays and work your way up til you hit your desired rh

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> If you spritz it with a little dw , it'll hold the moisture. It takes a little trial and error at first. Start with just a few sprays and work your way up til you hit your desired rh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good advice. I've had my KL for a few weeks and am still training it a bit. It seems I have to spray by beads and litter every few days to keep the RH up. I'm certain there is no leak. I think the cigars may have been slightly underhumidified in my previous cabinet so are soaking up all the extra humidity. Someday it may even out. :wink2:


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

triplezero24 said:


> Good advice. I've had my KL for a few weeks and am still training it a bit. It seems I have to spray by beads and litter every few days to keep the RH up. I'm certain there is no leak. I think the cigars may have been slightly underhumidified in my previous cabinet so are soaking up all the extra humidity. Someday it may even out. :wink2:


Seems unusual to me. Usually even in a large tupperdor my RH stays pretty constant. Are you using enough KL with enough surface area and are you using KL on the "puff approved list"?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Good advice. I've had my KL for a few weeks and am still training it a bit. It seems I have to spray by beads and litter every few days to keep the RH up. I'm certain there is no leak. I think the cigars may have been slightly underhumidified in my previous cabinet so are soaking up all the extra humidity. Someday it may even out. :wink2:


Here's some news....I think you're leeching air. KL is very accurate and in order for it too work properly you need enough exposed litter to do it's job....that means a shallow container. Spread the litter out in a container that is no more than 2 inches deep and spritz over the top of it. You shouldn't be losing RH if you've been doing this every few days....but you said it's been losing RH....therein is your answer...either the container is leeching or you have your KL all balled up in a bunch...that's your answer and an easy fix.

Training KL only takes 1 day....period.

Also if your cabinet is large put at least 2 KL containers in there...one on the top and one on the bottom with the same amount of KL in each.


----------



## n0tja_actual (Jun 25, 2017)

Would never have thought, but it does make sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

scott1256ca said:


> Seems unusual to me. Usually even in a large tupperdor my RH stays pretty constant. Are you using enough KL with enough surface area and are you using KL on the "puff approved list"?


I'm using exquisicat large crystals. I don't think that's the issue.



Cigary said:


> Here's some news....I think you're leeching air. KL is very accurate and in order for it too work properly you need enough exposed litter to do it's job....that means a shallow container. Spread the litter out in a container that is no more than 2 inches deep and spritz over the top of it. You shouldn't be losing RH if you've been doing this every few days....but you said it's been losing RH....therein is your answer...either the container is leeching or you have your KL all balled up in a bunch...that's your answer and an easy fix.
> 
> Training KL only takes 1 day....period.
> 
> Also if your cabinet is large put at least 2 KL containers in there...one on the top and one on the bottom with the same amount of KL in each.


This could be the problem. I checked the door seal for leaks (its a wineador), and the drain plug is sealed.

I have the KL in some of those mesh media bags they use for aquariums, essentially the same thing as the ones that Heartfelt sells. I just don't have enough room for any tupperware containers unfortunately. I may be able to jam one in the bottom, but with the fans I have running down there it would be a tight fit. I would think that the surface area of the mesh bags would be roughly the same as a shallow container though.

The RH never drops dangerously low. It usually is somewhere between 60-64, which to me is acceptable, but I'm a but AR when it comes to these things.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> I'm using exquisicat large crystals. I don't think that's the issue.
> 
> This could be the problem. I checked the door seal for leaks (its a wineador), and the drain plug is sealed.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you need to give ALL relevant info....at least 4 things you've revealed are questionable and NO.....a mesh bag does NOT work anywhere near as good as a shallow container. Might have been a good idea to say what the RH was during all this time....apparently it isn't stable because the mesh bag of KL is working part time...just when you spritz it. If you don't use a shallow container this becomes your world....like using a sippy cup when you are really thirsty.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@Cigary knows things bro! I've followed his KL setup and it's flawless. Plastic shallow containers are your Friend where KL is concerned. My end result following this method has been rock solid 66% humidity for months in my cooler, not having to add any DW at all since training the litter which took me 1 afternoon to accomplish.

Ditch the mesh bags and spread that stuff out for more surface area and all should be good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok, I'll be that guy and ask the question to all you KL fans.


Why do you use KL when you could just buy a smaller footprint 320g Boveda pillow and forget about it? Is there an inherent advantage to measuring, spraying, etc... to a $15 Boveda?


I'm not trolling, I just want to learn. I'm all about easy, so the ease of a Boveda is what make me use them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Semper Noctem said:


> Ok, I'll be that guy and ask the question to all you KL fans.
> 
> Why do you use KL when you could just buy a smaller footprint 320g Boveda pillow and forget about it? Is there an inherent advantage to measuring, spraying, etc... to a $15 Boveda?
> 
> I'm not trolling, I just want to learn. I'm all about easy, so the ease of a Boveda is what make me use them.


It comes down to cost, 2 lbs of KL is about $2 and does the same thing as the $15 Boveda, it wouldn't be that big of a deal if your only using one cooler, when you have 7 it adds up quickly. In my coolers I only have to mist the KL maybe once a year.
I like Boveda and use a lot of them, they are great for smaller tuppidors and humidors, the KL is not as efficient in the smaller storage containers.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

The other thing is longer term maintenance. Boveda you either have to recharge or replace. KL you give a quick spray and you are done. I agree with onestrangeone that for a desktop humidor or some such, then KL takes up too much room and Boveda is more convenient.


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Sometimes you need to give ALL relevant info....at least 4 things you've revealed are questionable


Gee, thanks. Other than the mesh bags, what else is considered "questionable"?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Gee, thanks. Other than the mesh bags, what else is considered "questionable"?


Just go with the shallow container of KL....you don't need to fixate on anything else. &#128578;


----------



## Sticks702 (Jun 10, 2017)

mpomario said:


> I picked up mine at Petsmart. It was a little bit more there but still cheaper than HF beads and I have a ton left. Send me your address and I'll send you some. I have some that is already "trained" around 65% or I could send you some out of the bag that may be a little dryer. That may be best for your needs.


I am still super new to this so please excuse my ignorance, but how do I "train" the Kitty Litter beads? I have been using desktop humidors and just received a New Air CC-300 and a bag of Exquisicat Crystals today. Until now, I have used nothing but the Boveda bags.

Any info helps

Thank you


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I put mine in mess bags an put them in a container with a bowl of distilled and a water for a week or so. That is to let them pick up moisture. KL stabilizes around 64-67% it seems. Honestly I don't think it is necessary but I do it so that when I add KL it doesn't have to absorb much water to stabilize.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mpomario said:


> I put mine in mess bags an put them in a container with a bowl of distilled and a water for a week or so. That is to let them pick up moisture. KL stabilizes around 64-67% it seems. Honestly I don't think it is necessary but I do it so that when I add KL it doesn't have to absorb much water to stabilize.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KL isn't meant to be put into a container of distilled water...or water or tap water. It is meant to have it sprayed or misted over the litter. I've actually said this more than once...mesh bags aren't the best way to set this up but if you want to continue doing what you're doing....g'head. KL does not stabilize at 64 - 67% but again....if want to put your KL into a container of water after being given advice not to....again...g'head. What you're experiencing is an anomaly and just because it's giving you a decent RH right now...wait a week or two and watch it rise and then you'll be asking how to get the RH down. I'll probably tell you to add water...it's what I do.&#128526;


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't actually put it in the water. I put in the chicken coating device in bags so that it doesn't fall through the false bottom. I then take it out out of the bag and pour it into trays to be placed in the unit. I then spray it a little at a time to raise it to where I want it. All I have in my unit is KL and it seems it takes a lot of spraying to get it higher than 67% and very little spraying to keep it around 65. I have about 2 lbs in there. Sorry. I was just addressing the training question. I guess I should have worded better what I did with the litter. I did say I thought that step was possibly not needed. And yes trays are the best to maximize surface area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Do a forum search of @Cigary posts on the use of kitty litter. All your questions will likely be answered.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mpomario said:


> I don't actually put it in the water. I put in the chicken coating device in bags so that it doesn't fall through the false bottom. I then take it out out of the bag and pour it into trays to be placed in the unit. I then spray it a little at a time to raise it to where I want it. All I have in my unit is KL and it seems it takes a lot of spraying to get it higher than 67% and very little spraying to keep it around 65. I have about 2 lbs in there. Sorry. I was just addressing the training question. I guess I should have worded better what I did with the litter. I did say I thought that step was possibly not needed. And yes trays are the best to maximize surface area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh.....ok, I was taking what you posted as literal. Now you've got my attention with the "chicken coating device"....how did this slip past the goalie and does your wife/GF know you are using her stuff?:surprise:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Ahhhh.....ok, I was taking what you posted as literal. Now you've got my attention with the "chicken coating device"....how did this slip past the goalie and does your wife/GF know you are using her stuff?:surprise:


That's a big problem when guys give answers to questions.. They need to be specific. We have plenty of guys just starting into this hobby and if WE misread the advice, imagine what it looks like to someone that hasn't done it a hundred times. 
Just sayin guys need to be a little more careful how they type things. If it wasn't corrected and this OP dunked his kl or beads, he'd be left with a bag of useless dust. Not a lot of wasted money if it's kl, but it would definitely add to the frustration, possibly turning a new botl into a guy that used to smoke cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Ahhhh.....ok, I was taking what you posted as literal. Now you've got my attention with the "chicken coating device"....how did this slip past the goalie and does your wife/GF know you are using her stuff?:surprise:


Here it is. I really use this as my boveda recharging station. Fill the bottom with DW throw packs







in the top. As far as wifey, she doesn't cook. Thank goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mpomario said:


> Here it is. I really use this as my boveda recharging station. Fill the bottom with DW throw packs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ranger rehydrater..nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes. $13 on amazon when I was ordering other stuff I just threw that in while using gift cards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mpomario said:


> Here it is. I really use this as my boveda recharging station. Fill the bottom with DW throw packs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude....I like it! Can use it for my Popeyes Fried Chicken recipe and I won't tell your wife what you said about her not being able to cook....I'll save that for later.:surprise:


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I did the clear unscented kitty litter from Petsmart in panty hose thing in my coolerdor for a while. I would say it worked great. I spritzed them with distilled water before using them It maintained a constant 67% RH and that was for several years. The only maintenance is just the occasional spritz of distilled water. Granted, I am only in it a few times a month to grab sticks for my desktop, but they worked well up until a few years ago when I switched to heartfelt 70%. The only time I had an issue was onetime I overspritzed the Heartfelt beads with the spray bottle. My humidity jumped to 76%. I removed them for a few days and put them back. Everything was back to normal. Also keep in mind this is a coolerdoor as well, with plastic walls. So there is not a lot of humidity loss. It is kept in a walk in closet with little temperature is steady and in the low 70s. I thought of getting cigar oasis or active system, but if it ain't broke... 









My 100 count desk top requires more maintenance. But what works for me in that is a jar of the jelly beads and the humidification unit holding a bout 4 oz of 65% heartfelt.

But the main thing with the beads is, once you have the humidity where you want it, you do not need to add as much water as you think. And if I were doing a second coolerdor, I would have no issue using the kitty litter over the beads and using the $20 I save to but a fiver!!! But I am also consdering moving up to a tall cabinet style humidor. For that, I will probably go with an active system like a Hydra or Cigar Oasis.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I did the clear unscented kitty litter from Petsmart in panty hose thing in my coolerdor for a while. I would say it worked great. I spritzed them with distilled water before using them It maintained a constant 67% RH and that was for several years. The only maintenance is just the occasional spritz of distilled water. Granted, I am only in it a few times a month to grab sticks for my desktop, but they worked well up until a few years ago when I switched to heartfelt 70%. The only time I had an issue was onetime I overspritzed the Heartfelt beads with the spray bottle. My humidity jumped to 76%. I removed them for a few days and put them back. Everything was back to normal. Also keep in mind this is a coolerdoor as well, with plastic walls. So there is not a lot of humidity loss. It is kept in a walk in closet with little temperature is steady and in the low 70s. I thought of getting cigar oasis or active system, but if it ain't broke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice thing about KL is that it's almost idiot proof. Do mesh bags or panty hose work....yeah but you can also flatten out the KL in those bags so they aren't looking like a baseball. Cooleradors .....I love em esp. the 48 qt. size as I have 3 of them with KL....they are like the Rolex of humidors. Mine only vary by maybe 2% at most in a year...couple of spritzes and I'm right back in business. So when I read so many people struggling with RH I just scratch my head and think....nahhhh.....I don't even think anymore as much as I read it and think about calling Dino or Jack and have them talk me off the ledge.:surprise:


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been using a KL called "Ultra Pearls". Seems to be just silica with no added scent.

https://www.amazon.com/Ultrapet-UP5-Ultra-Pearls-Litter/dp/B0030HMSCI


----------



## JPT (Jul 19, 2017)

I have been using ExquisiCat fragrance free kitty litter for 2-3 years. I had 2 Camco 44123 Fridge Airator. I since only use 1, and have a computer fan on a timer for my other fan.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> That's a big problem when guys give answers to questions.. They need to be specific. We have plenty of guys just starting into this hobby and if WE misread the advice, imagine what it looks like to someone that hasn't done it a hundred times.
> Just sayin guys need to be a little more careful how they type things. If it wasn't corrected and this OP dunked his kl or beads, he'd be left with a bag of useless dust. Not a lot of wasted money if it's kl, but it would definitely add to the frustration, possibly turning a new botl into a guy that used to smoke cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The other side of this is that guys need to do a forum search when a topic comes up. (Not that I always do that - especially with the pop-up ads that freeze up my iPad. Tapatalk stops the pop-ups, but it sucks for doing a search.) As an example, under 'kitty litter' you'll find tons of past forum discussions going into the exact details of what to buy and how to make it work. There are even links to articles by long time cigar vets on this.
If you still have questions after reading, then post them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sticks702 (Jun 10, 2017)

I put @ 2# of the KL in shallow plastic trays (vanity trays from Wally World LOL) in my CC-300 and viola! It is holding steady at 68 degrees and 68% in wonderfully hot Las Vegas.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> That's a big problem when guys give answers to questions.. They need to be specific. We have plenty of guys just starting into this hobby and if WE misread the advice, imagine what it looks like to someone that hasn't done it a hundred times.
> Just sayin guys need to be a little more careful how they type things. If it wasn't corrected and this OP dunked his kl or beads, he'd be left with a bag of useless dust. Not a lot of wasted money if it's kl, but it would definitely add to the frustration, possibly turning a new botl into a guy that used to smoke cigars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I revisited this after thinking, "did I really tell someone to put their KL in a bowl of water". In my defense, I didn't say to put the KL in the bowl. I said, "I put mine in mess bags an put them in a container with a bowl of distilled water"
I hate the internet. Butthurt over.
I agree with being careful. It is hard to convey a clear message sometimes typing instead of talking. It's like texting. How easy is it to misunderstand a text without context of persons mood etc? It like a t-shirt I saw once. 
Let's eat Grandpa. Let's eat, Grandpa. Commas save lives.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

mpomario said:


> I revisited this after thinking, "did I really tell someone to put their KL in a bowl of water". In my defense, I didn't say to put the KL in the bowl. I said, "I put mine in mess bags an put them in a container with a bowl of distilled water"
> 
> I hate the internet.  Butthurt over.
> 
> ...


Truth be told, I clearly understood what you said you were doing.

The underlying point using KL is surface area. You need surface area in some direct relation to the cubic inches (or feet) of your storage space.

Bottom line, spread the $hit out in a shallow pan.

I can't recall the formula for evaporation but I do recall the square of surface area and temperature are arguments in the formula. I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Randy956 said:


> Truth be told, I clearly understood what you said you were doing.
> 
> The underlying point using KL is surface area. You need surface area in some direct relation to the cubic inches (or feet) of your storage space.
> 
> ...


Thank You for saying this....I've said it so many times that I got to thinking that nobody gives a $hit to actually read or understand. The same ole questions or comments of " I put the KL in a mesh or pantyhose and I still have problems controlling RH......" maybe they will listen to you...it's all about SURFACE AREA for KL to work effectively....I repeat....it's all about.....eh...nevermind.:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

You've said it many times and in English, too.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Randy956 said:


> You've said it many times and in English, too.


English.....my second language. Can you tell I'm OTR today?:frown2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Thank You for saying this....I've said it so many times that I got to thinking that nobody gives a $hit to actually read or understand. The same ole questions or comments of " I put the KL in a mesh or pantyhose and I still have problems controlling RH......" maybe they will listen to you...it's all about SURFACE AREA for KL to work effectively....I repeat....it's all about.....eh...nevermind.:vs_unimpressed:


So which one do you recommend fishnets or panty liners? I think I'm confused..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

I almost spit my drink but it went up my nose! Lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> So which one do you recommend fishnets or panty liners? I think I'm confused..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


A lot you know....panty liners are something for hygiene...fish net are about fashion....I'm not proud that I know the difference. Many thanks for setting me up.&#128527;


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> A lot you know....panty liners are something for hygiene...fish net are about fashion....I'm not proud that I know the difference. Many thanks for setting me up.


Just tryin to lighten your mood bro..

Every village needs an idiot, and I'm happy to do my part

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> Just tryin to lighten your mood bro..
> 
> Every village needs an idiot, and I'm happy to do my part
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


An idiot you're not you sly bastage....inside the man is a woman dying to be free....panty liner indeed.:vs_laugh:


----------

